

Show HN: HandmadeGooods – handmade passport covers with custom prints - s-stude
http://handmadegooods.com/?ref=from_hn

======
s-stude
Hi HN! I made this. Here's some info on how I came up with this.

Firstly, it's an online store where you can buy leather covers for your
passport. All covers have beautiful and unique prints. They are long durable
and nice.

I've submitted only 30 different designs right now, so if you have any
comments - you are welcome.

I plan to add a feature in the future where user can upload a custom image
that then will be manufactured as a cover. What do you think about this?

I'd like to monetize this by selling these goods. And I included 25% discount
for this launch.

Hope this helps!

